# Pygmy Shepherd?



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a Pygmy German Shepherd? I cannot get my pup to grow or eat much. She was meds for kennel cough and is better, and now is about done with her meds for Giardia. However she has been eating a decent amount of food. About 2-2/1/2 cups of grain free kibble a day, but her appetite is not great. It is an exercise to even get her to eat. I have to stand next to her to get her to eat her food.

We got her and she was 22 pounds with bad kennel cough. Almost 5 weeks later she is only 29 pounds and healthy. From the vet and vet techs she has seen the estimates of her age are from 4-6 months. I am concerned that she is very small for her age. She has nearly all her adult teeth and they appears small. Do the teeth continue to grow? 

She is great pup, I just want her to grow to her potential. She has big ears and paws.

Thanks,

Pic to be posted soon.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Could you post some pictures of her? It sounds like she didn't come from very good conditions, I'd be willing to bet there is a possibility she isn't even purebred. (Hard to tell from your icon but it doesn't look like she is) Not that that means she won't be a great dog. 

As for eating, how are her stools? What brand of food is she eating? If she's a healthy weight now, she might only be eating what her body needs. Some dogs are gluttons, others will eat only what they need.


----------



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a good youtube video that shows her. You can see her size next to our 19 month old son.






She is eating Taste of The Wild grain free puppy food. Here stools have been about to large ones a day, solid.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks okay -- she may be in the 22 - 23 inch range , which is still perfectly within the standard . People are used to seeing male sized females in the 25 - 26 inch range. 
Give her a private spot for her food . Leave her . Don't make a fuss or get into a pattern where you feel you have to stand there . Not hungry , so be it - remove food . Should her stools be "large" twice a day on grain free though?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you can't make a dog grow. you are feeding a good food, let her eat as much or little as she wants. enjoyed your video, although she may end up on the smaller side of the standard, we wont know for another year or so, she seems to be a perfect family dog.


----------



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

She is a good family dog and very smart already. We will have to see how big she gets. I think she has grown about 2 inches since we got her five weeks ago. Where are you getting those measurements from. Is it nose to rear end? Also the 25 inches you mentioned, at what age is that?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what 25 inches -- ideally females, according to the standard fall between 22 and 24 inches . Males 24 to 26 and the whithers which is the highest point of the shoulder blade. Height not width. 
She looks to be a thinking dog . She is perfect in her behaviour with that full-of-life baby . Hope you appreciate her .


----------



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

She is only 19 inches tall now at 5-6 months. However her appetite has picked up quite a bit recently.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That sounds ok, she may be on the small side of the scale, no problem. I don't know how accurate this is, but there are growth plates in the front legs ( doggie knees ), when they are still growing the "knee" will be pronounced and as they finish up growing, they will become almost flush with the rest of the leg. Does this joint look like its still bulged out or smooth with the rest of the leg?
:rofl: at my description.


----------



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

She has a small bulge on her front knees.


----------



## lila's_dad (Jul 31, 2012)

Also, at what age should they start shedding?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If they are still a little knobby, that's supposed to mean they are not done growing. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lila's_dad said:


> Also, at what age should they start shedding?


I think it was when they get their adult coat, but here is a thread on it.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...39028-when-did-your-puppy-start-shedding.html


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Nvm, she looks purebred. Lol! Pretty girl and obviously well behaved!!! My girl would be trying to herding a kid that was running around! 

Given that you don't know her age, it is a bit hard to say what her size will be but if she is about 6 months old then she very well may just be on the smaller size of the standard and be about 50-55lb. Nothing wrong with that!  I personally feel this is "perfect" sized; good cuddling size without risking suffocation, easier to travel with, *easier to pick up/carry in an emergency*, typically a little more agile than an oversized GSD, ect. Pretty much all the reasons I don't own a Great Dane! xD


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Shedding is not all based on age, some is dependent on the length of the days. I have noticed the days getting shorter again . All three are shedding out like crazy. You will hardly notice her shedding as a puppy. Wait til she is an adult and starts the seasonal shed . Since she is still growing, it will be hard to tell how tall she ends up. It can also be dependent on when she is spayed, how she grows. As long as she is healthy, and growing (not growing too fast), I wouldnt worry about it. For some reason our society thinks bigger is better. Not so, for a breed predisposed to getting HD/ED.


----------

